# Help with fear of shooting?



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't know what to do, since I shot my thumb with the pfs, now I'm scared to shoot a slingshot again, but now I'm using a larger slingshot, I don't want to risk breaking my thumb more than it is now, I figured how to hold it without putting pressure on my thumb, but how do I get over th fear of breaking my thumb? All help is appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to a full size slingshot .


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I am, I just don't know how to get rid of the fear.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shoot it the only way like riding a bike when you wreck get back up suck it up and shoot I destroyed one of my knuckles when a rock did not leave my pouch and came back and hit my ring finger I got back in the shooting wagon that night


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Suck it up cupcake, ok I will.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cut off your thumb


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

RatSlucker said:


> Suck it up cupcake, ok I will.


Yeah, that. But, everyone is gun shy after pegging ourselves. I returned to lite rubber bands and aluminum foil balls. Lighter now and denser as you get yer MoJo back. Most of us have had black nails or divots in the back of the hand. It either stops you or it don't.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Imperial said:


> Cut off your thumb


Good thing he didn't hit his wiener.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Like Flipgun says - ease into it. With cycling its the same - come off - have get back on immediately so prevent the same issue. If you can't it can take a while to get confident again. But do as often as possible - start small - work up to bigger.

Maybe get a BB shooter for the interim?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

brucered said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Cut off your thumb
> ...


with his fear, i doubt he has one :bonk: (j/k, it was a good set up)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Play nice. RS is probably not everyone's cup of tea (he's definitely Brusered's favourite buddy) - but he posts and tries. Also he's sticking through a fair amount of abuse (whether self inflicted or not).


----------



## transparent101 (Feb 23, 2017)

You can try wearing an impact glove~
I wore my motorcycle gloves when I first started shooting


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

transparent101 said:


> You can try wearing an impact glove~
> I wore my motorcycle gloves when I first started shooting


Yea just use a leather glove


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I totally agree with transparent101. Put a wrap on your thumb to not only protect the injury, but to build your confidence back.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thumb hits are only really painful the first half-dozen or so times little buddy. After that the cumulative nerve damage won't allow the transmission of those super intense pain signals, so you should be set. If you're fortunate enough to have a crushing bone injury remember that bones, especially digit bones, heal stronger than they were before, so you'll have that going for you...

Mini marshmallows are an excellent "recovery" ammo after your first thumb trauma, but don't spend more than a week on them- get back on marbles as soon as you can.

Hang in there...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> Just use a glove you don't want to
> Risk losing your fingers and not be able to pee you name in the snow


Just use a glove you don't want to 
Risk losing your fingers and not be able to pee you name in the snow


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, thanks guys for being kind, I'll try what you said.

Thanks


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just draw a target on your thumb. Then at least you can say your hitting your target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

